
Show HN: Pie – an idiomatic C++ interface to CPython's C API - ronmrdechai
I recently needed to add support for Python plugins in a C++ application I am developing. CPython&#x27;s C API is pretty cool, but it&#x27;s a C API. I wanted something more C++-ey, so I wrote Pie.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ronmrdechai&#x2F;Pie" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ronmrdechai&#x2F;Pie</a>
======
wmu
That's really cool, looks nice. Did you use it for something serious?

(BTW, error.h lacks of include guard)

------
brian_herman
:D this looks great I wish I knew more c++17!

